# Warning DONT BUY THIS



## Kimmie (Feb 27, 2012)

I just wanted to tell dont buy Terra Bark it looks good at first but then get very very dusty Cookie is very dirty everyday with dust all over him I cleaned his cage and god all that annoying dust in my nose and mouth and then I got scared since Cookie lay in that everyday so I am gonna change it to something else.

im thinking about Plantation Soil with something else what should I pick

Jungle Earth or Coco husk or Humus Brick.


----------



## got10 (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## Orion (Feb 27, 2012)

Lots of substrates by nature are dusty. You may try misting twice a day to keep the humidity up and the dust down. I use Eco-Earth Coconut husk mixed with Cyprus bark mulch. The Coco husk holds the moisture best. I use 3 blocks of Eco-Earth for each 3 cu foot bag of mulch. To keep the dust down I mist twice a day.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 28, 2012)

I mist everyday but it is still very dusty :/


----------

